

Ask HN: So if you're not developing with accessibility in mind... - aufklarung

... what're you going to do when the internet elevates to the status of a right and everyone gets sued because no one developed accessible web sites?
======
jasonkester
Same reason we don't zombie-proof our houses. There are plenty of things to
worry about that actually have the potential to happen. Why waste time
worrying about things that won't?

~~~
damoncali
[http://all-that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first...](http://all-
that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first-zombie-proof-house)

Seriously, though, the real estate industry went through this with the ADA -
it's a pain for sure, but it's been manageable.

------
davewasthere
I think it's easy enough to develop an accessible site, then progressively
enhance it. The benefits of having it well written in that way has more
benefits than just pure accessibility (SEO goodness comes to mind).

In certain sectors, accessible sites is mandatory already.

------
nailer
Also it's easier to create browser technology to change the appearance of
sites to match an individual's needs rather than all websites to change to
meet a generalized set of accessibility guidelines which may not affect all
disabled people and which may harm abled users.

